# New Member S guy



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

New guy here, it's nice to find a place that there are other S runners out there. I am all alone in my area, I think, but I love AF stuff, have a bunch.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

I know I'm just a hobo, but your not along here my friend!!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and I know how you feel about being alone in your area. There are a great bunch of guys here that have been invaluable in providing help and suggestions to me. Everyone in the S section has been eager to share their knowledge and experience with those who ask, and we don't even have to feed them or share our beverages like we would if they lived down the street! LOL


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

BNSP said:


> New guy here, it's nice to find a place that there are other S runners out there. I am all alone in my area, I think, but I love AF stuff, have a bunch.


Welcome aboard! You're definitely in the right place.


----------



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

thank you all


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome -- would love to see some of the "bunch" of AF items you have. Got photos to share??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BNSP said:


> thank you all


I would welcome you too, but I don't have an S layout so I better not.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I would welcome you too, but I don't have an S layout so I better not.


Oh you can!! You have 3 pieces of Flyer!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

We've seen the photos Ed......


----------

